

Show HN: An Electron starter project using Parched - mikewhy
https://github.com/BraveNewWorldDev/parched-electron-starter

======
mikewhy
I've previously posted about Parched[1], a build system that we have been
playing around with at work. In usage, it is a lot like Brunch, only built
upon Gulp.

It's not much use without the webapp tasks[2], which adds browserify and bower
into the mix.

Most recently I've been playing with Electron after not being satisified with
single-site browsers on OS X. Thus we have parched-electron-starter.

The commands are no different that standard parched:

    
    
        gulp parched-clean
        gulp parched-watch
        NODE_ENVIRONMENT=production gulp parched-build
    

Only you get an Electron app out of it.

(And a web app if you'd like).

[1]:
[https://github.com/BraveNewWorldDev/parched](https://github.com/BraveNewWorldDev/parched)

[2]: [https://github.com/BraveNewWorldDev/parched-tasks-
webapp](https://github.com/BraveNewWorldDev/parched-tasks-webapp)

